# Tybee Island 3/2 Report



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Went out for a couple hours before work at Tybee Pier. Used the heaver and had cut mullet and shrimp for bait. Had a couple nibbles but only a sting ray to show for my troubles. Water temps will be in the 60's in the next few days, so that should help get the fish moving again. One guy had a 14" whiting before I got there. Would have been nice in my oven.


----------

